# Been lurking for a while



## Ashley (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello,

I have been lurking here for a very long time, but haven't said a lot. I'd love to be more active in the community, so I guess it's time to introduce myself.  I'm Ashley and I live in the central US. I've been buying and raising mantids and swallowtail butterflies since I was a little girl. I think I'm finally ready to start breeding the little guys, and I'm excited to ask advice and share my progress. I've bought from both Yen Saw and Rebecca in the past and have been very, very happy with their kindness. I've never come across a better group of people on a forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, Wow been on sence 2005!!!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 8, 2010)

Chase said:


> Hi, Wow been on sence 2005!!!


hahaha Yeah, been reading and soaking it all in since 2005. Only a couple posts this whole time. I'm shy.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2010)

At first I saw your join date and wondered why you were introducing yourself. But you explained it. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## ismart (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow! :blink: 5 years of lurking! :lol: Good to have you here.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd welcome you but I think maybe you should welcome me  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 8, 2010)

The other s said it all, and u r not a lurker, there must be another name for someone who has been around that long, don't know what it is, but someone will tell us! welcome and like Martin said, u should welcome us! :tt2:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, welcome from Yuma, AZ, Senior Member! I wouldn't use the term "lurker" either. In my army, you would have been called a "forward observer".


----------

